# Stem Washer, Beveled v. Flat



## Ron

I know this has never been covered on here, so I thought I'd bring it up, stem washers, beveled v. flat, I use flat washers all the time, is there a reason or an application where one would use the beveled ones?


----------



## Optimus Primer

I think some hose bibbs have beveled. Woodford maybe


----------



## Ron

Woodford are flat at least the ones I have seen.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Ron said:


> Woodford are flat at least the ones I have seen.


I just took apart a Zurn z1341 just now and it is beveled. It's a flanged hb. not a frost free. It's similar to the woodfords we put in.


----------



## Ron

Ok other then that, is there really no difference in the use of the beveled over the flat washer in any application?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Only time you should be using bevelled washers is when the brass seat is damaged and you are using the inside edge of the seat to seal off water flow.


But the bevelled washers chew up as well.


Gotta clean that seat...but makes you wonder why you just don't replace the seat. ????


----------



## Ron

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Only time you should be using bevelled washers is when the brass seat is damaged and you are using the inside edge of the seat to seal off water flow.
> 
> 
> But the bevelled washers chew up as well.
> 
> 
> Gotta clean that seat...but makes you wonder why you just don't replace the seat. ????


That is what I was thinking DP, but was just wondering if using the beveled instead of the flat ones on good seats is no different then the flat washer usage, I mean no reason you can't right?

I ask this cause I did a valve today, seat faces were ok but did not have a flat so use a beveled washer.


----------



## Plumber Jim

I have beveled washers in my box but I don't use them. Just haven't found a need. I just like to have options.


----------



## Cal

Flat ,, here . The beveled always seemed to swell and cut off volume on the hot sides .


----------



## Ron

I put it on the cold side not the hot side.


----------



## Redwood

I use what ever washer the faucet is supposed to have installed in it.
Most faucets take flat washers...
However a few do take beveled washers...
Price Pfister had a laundry faucet that did...
Chicago Faucet used them on some faucets...
And some hose bibbs...

But thats the best I can recall...

I've gone behind plenty of guys that used a bevel on a bad seat thinking they were fixing something...:laughing::no:


----------



## Neplumber

I get the feeling some of you may not agree with this but, in the area I'm in alot of land lords are very cheap, they want things fixed as cheap and quick as possible, in these cases, beveled comes in to play. A lot of these houses that they own are old and falling apart. many of the faucets in these homes are in terrible shape but they wont replace the faucet. When the seats won't come out, or in a few cases, I've come across a few that do not have removable seats, beveled can buy the cheapskate owners a few more months than a flat washer. Believe me, I know that using beveled in these cases is NOT fixing anything.


----------



## PlumberDave

too many times the bib screw is too short to use a beveled washer. I carry both but use the flats for most of them.


----------



## Neplumber

I have a bib screw set that has longer screws for most every stem. I know many don't care for the quick patch for things like this, but, as I don't work for myself, many times I must still do what the boss says...lol. And if the boss says make the customer happy, then I make the customer happy.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

Ron said:


> I know this has never been covered on here, so I thought I'd bring it up, stem washers, beveled v. flat, I use flat washers all the time, is there a reason or an application where one would use the beveled ones?


I learned my trade in a jobbing shop ... All repair work. As a young apprentice I asked this question from my boss Fred Musselman.

Which washer do I use flat or beveled? His answer flat ... beveled are used only when you can no longer ream a seat (not replace a seat) on a faucet. In the early days of faucets seats were not threaded in. The seat was machined in the faucet. As the faucet aged and leaked the plumber had to cut a new seat. That process made the faucet thinner and thinner. As experience taught the plumber to look at that thickness. If you felt that your reamer would cut through the machined area, to save the faucet you would use a beveled washer. Some have talked about outside hydrants ... Those washers were called fuller balls. Same thing as the washer on a vogel no freeze toilet.


----------

